

This is how the "diversity" complaints sound to me - ImpressiveWebs
http://www.impressivewebs.com/diversity-in-sports-2013/

======
mooism2
Jeff Atwood's tweet sounds to me like: "Who cares whether black people are
prevented from playing hockey due to racism?"

